# Finally made first trip this year(late report)



## IGIG2 (Oct 12, 2008)

Made it down to the coast around p.c. last week tide was extremely low, moon was big but had opportunity to go and made it out last thurs nite found place out of the wind and did really good for me. Had two of my kids with me they each got a couple and we had great time (best haul for me yet). Biggest was 25 inches smallest 12.5, 12 acually gigged caught one on rod earlier that day.


----------



## covertfisherman (Jul 4, 2009)

Nice getting the kids out fishing, and DANG that fish looks about the same size as him!


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Good mess of fish. 





> Made it down to the coast around p.c.




Does the mean Panama City or P'Cola?


----------



## POPPY (Jan 9, 2008)

you doubled-up -- nice fish & kids with smiles. way to go. Poppy


----------



## IGIG2 (Oct 12, 2008)

> *X-Shark (4/9/2010)*Good mess of fish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> panama city, Have you been out on your rig yet? Heck of a boat you have.




Thank You......No....I have a dolly sitting here now. Need to flip it and paint it. The weather is warm enough now, but no time with these other boats around here. I need to clean X-Shark to go do some Cobia Hunting also.



Never seems to be enough time.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *X-Shark (4/10/2010)*
> 
> 
> > panama city, Have you been out on your rig yet? Heck of a boat you have.
> ...


gotta make time bobby! im planning to get the FlounderAssassin rig in the water when i get home from offshore! hopefully ill have a good report to post!


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Now that is a doormat flounder! What time is dinner?!


----------

